# RP vs HVLP



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wondering what was the major difference. I see that SATA has the RP and was told by a dealer that the RP's do better with compressors with a lower CFM. What other guns have the reduced pressure for a 80 gal 5hp. SATA's are hella nice but for a first timer it's expensive to learn and hard to pick one up for cheap.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

RP is very good clear gun, 
HVLP kick ass with clear and base 

Satas are air hogs, they are one of the best if not the best out there, but you need the right compressor to make them perform like they're supposed to


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

whats a good quality gun for a medium CFM compressor??


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Looken for a gun to paint small parts like the inside of bumpers, wiper motors, vehicle parts. Gets expensive paying someone to paint parts that dont need to be perfect


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

regaurdless of brand of good or qulity of gun you need to suply enuff cfm to spray properly


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Feb 10 2011, 09:36 AM~19833894
> *Just wondering what was the major difference.  I see that SATA has the RP and was told by a dealer that the RP's do better with compressors with a lower CFM.  What other guns have the reduced pressure for a 80 gal 5hp.  SATA's are hella nice but for a first timer it's expensive to learn and hard to pick one up for cheap.
> *




ahhh I don't think this is true at all it would need a alot of cfm's to push the right amount of air


your best bet is to match or go a little under in cfm of what your compressor is rated at.......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

RP uses less,but it still needs 19 cfm I believe to work properly.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I like my iwata lv400 they use low air pressure intel n the gun is only 15 for clear and 20 for base. I have a small 25 gallon 2.5 hp compressor and I able to spray fenders.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I find that most people that are using HVLP guns do not have the right Air Hose, Fittings and Cuplers. I Sale all this stuff at my job and i have to explain to people all the time that they might have the HVLP gun but its not being used right with out the right air flow. The hose has to be 3/8 ID...If your hose is not 3/8 on the inner part of the hose then you are starving your gun for air flow. The fittings and cuplers are also alot bigger then standard fittings. If you guys didnt know about this then you might want to check into it. It will make your gun work alot better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 11 2011, 07:32 AM~19843166
> *I find that most people that are using HVLP guns do not have the right Air Hose, Fittings and Cuplers. I Sale all this stuff at my job and i have to explain to people all the time that they might have the HVLP gun but its not being used right with out the right air flow. The hose has to be 3/8 ID...If your hose is not 3/8 on the inner part of the hose then you are starving your gun for air flow. The fittings and cuplers are also alot bigger then standard fittings. If you guys didnt know about this then you might want to check into it. It will make your gun work alot better.
> *


 i had to tell or explain that to the owner at the shop im working at now. he de didnt see how it was possible untill he seen the difference


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 11 2011, 06:34 AM~19843173
> *i had to  tell or explain that to the owner at  the shop im working at now. he de didnt see how it was possible untill he seen the difference
> *


Yeah it's really common since. When i show people how big the hole is on a high flow fitting compared to a regular fitting they realize that they have been messing up all this time. Small holes create high pressure just like when you put your finger over a water hose and make it spray harder and then when you let go you get high flow...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 11 2011, 08:09 AM~19843288
> *Yeah it's really common since. When i show people how big the hole is on a high flow fitting compared to a regular fitting they realize that they have been messing up all this time. Small holes create high pressure just like when you put your finger over a water hose and make it spray harder and then when you let go you get high flow...
> *


 exactly


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

I run both an Iwata 400 and 440 with my set up and have never had a problem personally I think Iwata is the best out there


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Feb 16 2011, 12:51 AM~19881772
> *I run both an Iwata 400 and 440 with my set up and have never had a problem  personally I think Iwata is the best out there
> *


Demo'd the new supernova a few months back,it's OK,but slow as fuck compared to using a sata,passed on buying one based on that fact alone.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i gota sata jet 3000 and my air compressor is rated at 18cfm at 40psi so im hoping when i hook it up and start playing with it that it keeps up with it


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 16 2011, 09:09 AM~19882369
> *i gota sata jet 3000 and my air compressor is rated at 18cfm at 40psi so im hoping when i hook it up and start playing with it that it keeps up with it
> *


sounds perfect. I am looking around for a good gun my self.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

they just came out wit the sata jet 4000s... pissed me off cuz i just bought a damn 3000 about a month or two ago and the 4000s are the same damn price


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 16 2011, 05:06 PM~19886138
> *they just came out wit the sata jet 4000s... pissed me off cuz i just bought a damn 3000 about a month or two ago and the 4000s are the same damn price
> *


Got my rep to get me one for demo(as soon as they get some),I already know I'm gonna buy it. :biggrin:


----------

